# Question about summer slow down



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

I know this has been known for happening every summer but what I want to ask is when do you notice this summer slow-down starting to end? Like the end of July?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

More like August when football games and schools start again.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> More like August when football games and schools start again.


Good to know. Looks like I will look for another remote job and power through summer. I don't know much about football so will check schedules


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> More like August when football games and schools start again.


How long have you been doing deliveries?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I guess about 5 years if you include amazon and postmates, I was on lyft since about 7 years ago but got kicked off for people crashing into me.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Depends on the area…

Summer are slow in many areas and that is why many of us use more than one App…


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

August when college starts for me


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Most schools around here start up gain around August 7th-10th, which means most are done with summer vacations and back in town. Once LSU and Southern students return in mid-August is when business really gets hopping again.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Thank God you didn't say Alabama.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Last 5 years every summer is slower than normal. Colleges go back a little different regionally but in my market it picks up again late August.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Depends where you are but this summer has been brutal compared to the last four I've worked. It usually doesn't pick up until around Halloween here and dies down right after Easter.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Be Right There said:


> Most schools around here start up gain around August 7th-10th, which means most are done with summer vacations and back in town. Once LSU and Southern students return in mid-August is when business really gets hopping again.


When you said August 7-10, are referring to college students? Or are you referring to public schools?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Be Right There said:


> Most schools around here start up gain around August 7th-10th, which means most are done with summer vacations and back in town. Once LSU and Southern students return in mid-August is when business really gets hopping again.


Basically the same here in Denver. Various schools end in late May or early June and they go back by mid August.

When I was a kid in prehistoric times, first day back was always the first weekday after Labor Day.


----------



## lxlsamiamlxl (Nov 20, 2021)

Chrisskates808 said:


> When you said August 7-10, are referring to college students? Or are you referring to public schools?


Well both, really. Right now we have college students that are old enough to drive as well as teachers looking for extra income. If your market wasn't saturated before Memorial day weekend, it probably is now.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

lxlsamiamlxl said:


> Well both, really. Right now we have college students that are old enough to drive as well as teachers looking for extra income. If your market wasn't saturated before Memorial day weekend, it probably is now.


That's true. I was thinking that some teachers would be too busy with summer school, especially public. And I think your last sentence is my situation.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Chrisskates808 said:


> When you said August 7-10, are referring to college students? Or are you referring to public schools?


Mainly K-12, both public and private though that's also around the time college freshmen and international students move in to adjust to campus life before the rest of the student body returns.

All local community colleges and universities start up within a week or two later.

There may be some regional differences as it's my understanding, for instance, that most schools on the west coast don't start until September


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

Chrisskates808 said:


> That's true. I was thinking that some teachers would be too busy with summer school, especially public. And I think your last sentence is my situation.


It's the same over here these days.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I know this has been known for happening every summer but what I want to ask is when do you notice this summer slow-down starting to end? Like the end of July?


I am guessing that the summer slowdown is going to overlap with the new recession slowdown

Could be a while before things turn around.


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Chrisskates808 said:


> I know this has been known for happening every summer but what I want to ask is when do you notice this summer slow-down starting to end? Like the end of July?


Hasn't really ended since summer of 2021.


----------



## Chrisskates808 (Jun 17, 2021)

Few weeks ago was good. Then it started slowing down each week. Is it just me but this week was the absolute worst?


----------

